# No more Amazon Flex in Jacksonville?



## Belisaurius (Jun 15, 2018)

I was attempting to sign up for Amazon Flex here in Jax, but I am told by the “Get Started” site that there are no openings or opportunities in my area (Jacksonville), and that I have to get on a waiting list, yet there are Jax drivers actively participating in the Flex forums talkinf about their driving experiences.

Is Amazon Flex not accepting new drivers in this area?

Any and all help you can give me on this will be greatly appreciated, and thanks in advance.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You've answered your own question.

When Amazon recruited enough drivers, they stop temporarily. When they purge some drivers or need more drivers for the holidays, they'll open sign ups back up.


----------



## Belisaurius (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks! 

One more question, if I may...

Can you register more than one vehicle with flex? I have a smaller SUV and a minivan, and I would like - if possible - the option to use one or the other. that, plus I have read in the forums that a larger capacity vehicle tends to get overloaded with packages at the warehouse, and I don't want to start off my first day being overwhelmed and thus fail and be deactivated.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Take a shorter block like a 3 hr instead of a 4/5 hr block. You can also switch the make and model of your vehicle in app.


----------

